# how long do ya run Mobile 1?



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

please dont tell me to check the owners manual. you will be ignored.
i dont drive it too hard, but i do have APR 93.
i drag race about once a week (1-2 runs 8th mile.) the rest of the time its easy crusing back forth from work. i actually only drive 1000 miles a month.
i have no idea where to get an oil analysis, or how much it costs


----------



## drtbmxer (Aug 19, 2006)

0 miles.......not the best....or in fact worse oil out there....but i dont personally like it and there are alot better choices out there for the money


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (brian1973)*

i use castrol syntec or motul 5w40 on my bt setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (brian1973)*

elf


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Valvoline Synpower 5w-40... they now have 0w-40 Synpower so i used that for winter


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Synpower 5w-40 ftw
Year round...Florida though










_Modified by Buschwick at 8:50 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Buschwick)*

Royal purple or amsoil in my car.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PimpMyRide)*

Mobil 1 0w-40


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You're all wrong.
Synpower 5w-40 is the right one.
Duh.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buschwick)*

I use mobile one. I Change it every 5k.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

I use Castrol Sync 5W-40 and change @3K. uSE ALL THE TIME.


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

And only one person answered the question and it was a bull**** answer at that.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (brian1973)*

for your car according to vw's maintenance schedule, after 10k miles the oil change is every 10k miles.
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/
The stealers always want you to change your oil every 5k miles, even with synthetic, because of their high markup. 10k miles or every 6 months is plenty. Unless you are sitting in traffic idling most of the time your car is running. 
As for oil analysis lots of places do it, I had mine done at the local university, having a friend using the advanced materials lab was a good contact.
some kits I found by Googling oil analysis kit
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/oai.aspx
http://www.blackstone-labs.com/free_test_kit.html
Most run $20-$30 
I would say racing, I run AutoX and accelerate to 5000-7500 miles between oilchanges when racing. if you are keeping an Eye on your oil temp and cooling the car after 1/8 mile runs, be sure to idle the car down between drag runs, to cool the turbo. I would say you should be good to 10k with a quality synthetic oil. As long as your temps are not getting sky high.


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (woofie2)*

Castrol GTX Syntec 5w-30 , every 3000-3500 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (StellaRossa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StellaRossa* »_Castrol GTX Syntec 5w-30 , every 3000-3500 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now thats overkill... every 5-6 times you pull into garage you do an oil change? lol


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
now thats overkill... every 5-6 times you pull into garage you do an oil change? lol

So he drives 500 miles at a time?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (PimpMyRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PimpMyRide* »_
So he drives 500 miles at a time?

It was a joke, changing oil every 3000 miles is just...STUPID.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (mescaline)*

Good god, this thread is full of oil fail. M1 is a perfectly good oil, completely appropriate for the OP's use, and easy to obtain. 
I've always changed mine every 5k in setups very similar to the OP's.
OP, blackstone labs is an affordable place for oil analysis http://www.blackstone-labs.com/


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (bcze1)*

Mobil 1 0W40 is actually one of the best oils on the market
Not only is it one of the few Group 4 oil's thats easily available its also superb in extreme cold conditions to track conditions
I use it in my VR and will be switching to it with my 2.0L aba this week as im do for my first oil change with this car
how good is it? well i work at a porsche dealership and if a Carrera GT uses it along with GT2's and GT3's that are track driven in the summer...and then a Cayenne Turbo S uses it during the -30C overnight temp during the winter...i think its more than good enough for use in my Volkswagens


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (WannabeVWguy)*

also incase anybody was wonder...here is the difference in the groups. 
I dunno how redline performs so even though it is group 5 i dont think its be completely accepted by oil manufacturers yet
GI- solvent refined petroleum base stock. It is common belief that no SL rated oil uses 100% GI basestock, but some of them do have some GI in them.
GII- hydrotreated petroleum base stock. More refined, with less gunk in it. More stable, and usually with a higher viscosity index. Chevron and pennzoil oils use nothing but this group in their oils. Common belief that all SL oils use this in a certain amount. 
GIII- "hydrocracked" or severely hydrofinished base stock. Castrol won the right for oil blenders to call this group "synthetic". Most OTC synthetics are made from this base. I think they use the same process to make it as GII, but take it a step further. 
****Groups 1 to 3 are petroleum base stocks. ****
G-IV PAO base stock. Chemically produced from ethelene gas. True synthetic oil, and primary basestock used in mobil, amsoil and most top tier synthetics. Much more stable and has higher VI index than GIII. Can handle more extreme temps. 
G-V ester base stock. used in most synthetic oils for miscibility, and is primary base used in redline and a few others. Extreme natural detergency and cleaning ability. Strong attraction to metal. Can withstand more extreme temps than PAO.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (WannabeVWguy)*

We run Mobil1 10W30 in our 750 HP Methanol powered USAC Silver Crown Car. Change it every 120-150 miles. but then the motor is rebuilt every 400-500 miles.


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
now thats overkill... every 5-6 times you pull into garage you do an oil change? lol

well not really, it comes out to be about every 5-6 months even though its only about 3k miles, bc i'm a student and don't really drive that much. 
btw, has anyone ever tried Quaker state European formulate synthetic ?








oh and I forgot to ask, last time when the douche changed my oil he put in the whole gallon with is 5qt, so since the manual says 4.5qt how screwed I"m I, is it that big of deal or no ?


_Modified by StellaRossa at 11:53 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (StellaRossa)*

i change oil at 3k all the time........ anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i change oil at 3k all the time........ anyone have a problem with that?









Its your money, but that's excessive if you're running synthetic.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i change oil at 3k all the time........ anyone have a problem with that?









Problem? No son, change it every time you drive a car...good for a company whos oil you are using, lots of $$ for them but that's huge overkill. I use Valvoline 5w-40 and change oil every 15 000km, and thats only because I have stage 3+ on it, over here cars go 30 000km between oil changes on long-life synthetic oils, thats 18 000 miles : -)


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (StellaRossa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StellaRossa* »_
last time when the douche changed my oil he put in the whole gallon with is 5qt, so since the manual says 4.5qt how screwed I"m I, is it that big of deal or no ?

_Modified by StellaRossa at 11:53 AM 1-15-2009_

First, never try to get on that smarter than a 5th grader game show... a gallon is 4qts, maybe you meant he put in the whole 5qt jug... maybe even 5 liter... but not a whole gallon of 5qts...








As to can it mess anything up, yes. Not good for cat. conv. also not good for engine in general, however .5qt isn't really too bad... 
Edit:
To OP, I have been running Mobil-1 0w40 the last 2 changes, I go about 7-8k between changes and usually have to top off with about a qt at about 6k. Of course I drive about 2k a month.


_Modified by gunnr0991 at 3:22 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (gunnr0991)*

What i meant to say is a jug instead of the gallon, which seems pretty obvious in this case. If you want to make a big deal about it, be my ****ing guest...


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (StellaRossa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StellaRossa* »_What i meant to say is a jug instead of the gallon, which seems pretty obvious in this case. If you want to make a big deal about it, be my ****ing guest...

Dude, if you're gonna get all butt-hurt like that then maybe the interwebs aren't for you.








Anyway, half a quart is a little too much, but not bad. If you're really worried about it, take off your filter and pour about half of it out. Start it up, let it run for a minute and check it again. Repeat until it's at the right level.


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Yeah, I got it fixed today. Thanks tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (StellaRossa)*

where are you guys getting the Valvoline 5w40?


----------



## omegared24 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Its your money, but that's excessive if you're running synthetic.

Completely incorrect...what you meant to say is it overkill for ANY oil. Both synthetic and conventional will last 10,000 miles no problem under normal conditions.
I see no problem with him changing his oil every 5-6 months. Keep doing it. You are probably driving short distances so it makes sense.
I run Castrol Syntec as that is what the dealer has. I feel good about using it. I have also run Mobil 1 in all of my previous cars, changing the oil every 4000-5000 miles with great results.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (omegared24)*

BMW recommends Castrol Syntec...Porsche recommends Mobil1...I would say fairly decent/reputable backing
either oil will work well...but again, where are you guys getting Valvoline 5w40?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (pturner67)*

M1 0-40. The thing is this, if you run the car at the track a lot you should change the oil when you get home. But if your not beatin the **** out of the car than every 4k miles just to keep the motor happy...


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

No Mobil 1... I use Elf or Rotella T 5 W 40 and change at 10,000 mile intervals.


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (Anomious)*

Mobil 1 0w-40 for past 65K i have car changed every 3K or so miles. Car is sitting at 93K right now. When the mechanic opened the engine he said if he was to judge the engine by how clean the internals are he would guess it has no more than 30K on it. I autox the car at least 2x a month during the season.


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (Anomious)*

Mobil 1 0w-40 for past 65K i have car changed every 3K or so miles







. Car is sitting at 93K right now. When the mechanic opened the engine he said if he was to judge the engine by how clean the internals are he would guess it has no more than 30K on it. I autox the car at least 2x a month during the season.


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (lubok)*

been using synthetic sometimes mobil 1 but just switched to amsoil. is it ok if i drive my car around 2000 miles a year, but just change the oil once a year?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (brian1973)*

I Run Syn-Blend & Extended Oil Filter K & N will go 7500 miles on My Volvo
and Never have to Add anything , It's Never Down . I Change It My Self and make Sure Everything is Spot-Less. - I don't Race It !
The CC - the Verdict is Out , I'm not sure what to run in It as It's Requirements are a Little Different. I did the same thing with the 1.8 T Passat as -I did with the Volvo , I did ADD a Lucas Oil Stabilizer in - Hot Weather.
Seemed to Like It , I would be @ 1/4 Mark On Hash Marks from Top , but at that Stage It was Time for a change .








Lucas - ran the 1.8T all the way out to 132 MPH a Few Times with a K&N
No Screen & NGK's - IX plugs.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (EngTech1)*

on bob is the oil guy website, he specifically states that oil additives/stabilizers actually harm the lubrication properties of motor oil...might want to reconsider using them
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...s.htm


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_on bob is the oil guy website, he specifically states that oil additives/stabilizers actually harm the lubrication properties of motor oil...might want to reconsider using them
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...s.htm 

Probably why your VW owner's manual specifically says not to use them.


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

i run amsoil 10w 40ETL mobil 1 should be changed ever 6k


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: how long do ya run Mobile 1? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Probably why your VW owner's manual specifically says not to use them. 

agree 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

